
You don't have to accept or decline a job offer - JoshDoody
https://fearlesssalarynegotiation.com/you-dont-have-to-accept-or-decline-a-job-offer/?utm_medium=social&utm_source=hackernews.com
======
mobiuscog
Or in the real world:

"I like your offer, but I will have to consider my options as..."

"Okay - don't worry - we have plenty of other people applying."

~~~
JoshDoody
This is a pretty common misconception about salary negotiation—that the
company will retract the offer if you negotiate. But it's _extremely_ rare and
you're much better off negotiating than worrying about such a rare occurrence.

The worst-case scenario is usually just that the company doesn't budge on
their offer.

By the time you're far enough into the process to get an offer, the company
has invested significant resources to determine if you're a good fit and
someone they want to bring on board. They're not going to forfeit all of that
investment just because you say, "Thanks for your offer. If you can do [thing
you're negotiating], then I'm on board."

I wrote about this and other common misconceptions about salary negotiations
here: [https://fearlesssalarynegotiation.com/why-you-should-not-
neg...](https://fearlesssalarynegotiation.com/why-you-should-not-negotiate-
your-salary/)

